# Dryer



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have the same situation. Blue has a heavy coat that takes forever to dry and that tangles badly if I let him air-dry. My agility instructor says she uses one of the Chris Christiansen Kool Pup driers. I'll be curious to see what others here recommend.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I've looked at he Kool dryer but it's $300. Probably worth it but dang! I'm always looking for a deal and tend to spend to much time looking. I either shelve the idea or just go for the pricey item. Go figure! haha
Jcris
I'm hoping for something perhaps smaller. Something more for a non professional


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Depending on their sizes you have some good options. 

Hazel is a small standard in a Maimi with (really) long hair on her bracelets and head. I have the Kool Pup dryer for her and I do wish at times that it was a bit more powerful but it gets the job done fine in about 30-45 minutes. (But I get her super dry. I could get her mostly dry in about 20 minutes, especially her short areas.)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00F...ryer+chris&dpPl=1&dpID=31PQGMQ+5jL&ref=plSrch

When I had my toy I used a Metro Force dryer and I still have it over 10 years later! It was perfectly fine for my toy who was often in a full coated conti. Then I used it to start Hazel on and even with her long coat it was ok. As she she got bigger I just wanted more power to cut down on my drying time. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004...orce+dryer&dpPl=1&dpID=41dvmcJ7ttL&ref=plSrch

I sorta almost like my old metro force better then my Kool Pup. I'd be willing to think about a higher power Metro Force but I think if I buy another dryer my husband will not be my friend. 

I'd look for a high velocity dryer and I wouldn't go below a 4.0 HP. You can change how forceful they blow by changing the nozzle.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi jcris (and JudyD!)...first let me preface my reply by saying that I am a very amateur home bather/groomer and VERY new at this! Like you, I have an energetic girl who loves to be outside running and playing fetch and playing with other dogs - who gets good and dirty happily and often! I was spending a fortune on professional grooming mostly to keep up with bathing and keeping her just presentable.

I did bathe her every few weeks on my own, in between professional grooms and I was letting her air dry because I had no dryer and wasn't confident about whether it would be worth it to get one. 

Finally, I decided to bite the bullet and get a dryer -- in hopes of doing more grooming myself and saving on grooming fees. Here is my take:

I got this dryer [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Flying-One-Pink-Grooming-Dryer/dp/B00JV2YFRM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1458059065&sr=8-4&keywords=flying+pig+grooming[/ame]

I had looked at a lot of possibilities and decided on this one because it had the most horsepower (4hp) for the price ($178). Since it is the first HV dryer I have ever purchased and used, I cannot say if it is better or worse than others, but I can tell you it has been very satisfactory for me. It runs quiet - the motor itself is very quiet. The noise from the air being blown at high velocity is the loud part and it comes and goes as the air meets a target. This dryer has some serious blowing power. 

I bought a type of snood which is helpful for protecting the dog's ears from the noise and seems to calm them during drying. Obviously, it has to come off during drying of the topknot, which I leave until the end. You can adjust the level of air force and when it is down low, it is much quieter, so I use it lower for her head and alternate no heat with the low heat setting.

Taking advice from other people on PF, I start drying Dulcie when she is still standing in the bathtub. The dryer literally blows the water off her, so it is smart to have her still inside the bathtub. Although you can brush at the same time as drying to get a straighter, more finished looking coat - unless I am going to try to clip her after the bath, I prefer to dry her in long strokes and the drying force is so strong that it seems to do a great job of "combing" anyway. Obviously, though, it is important to have combed and brushed out the coat before the bath so that there are no major matts or tangles that will be made worse by getting the coat wet. I haven't found this to be too difficult, and as I said, I am really new at this with no particular skill at grooming.

I would say that after bathing, I can have Dulcie nearly 100% dry in about a half hour using this Flying Pig dryer. Her coat is not very long - but it is not super short either. When I am going to trim her with the clippers, I bring her to the grooming table when she is almost completely dry and then I brush and finish drying to make sure she is totally dry before clipping. 

This flying pig dryer has settings for no heat, low heat and medium heat. None of the heat settings seem too hot - although I have only really used the low heat setting for finish drying. For the bathtub drying, I mainly just use the no heat setting.

Bottom Line: Now I don't hesitate to bathe Dulcie when she needs a bath - I know I can get her cleaned and dried in about an hour when she just needs to be fresh and clean. ON grooming days it takes longer, but I expect that and a lot of the time is my inexperience as a clipper. The basic bath and drying still takes about an hour - with a little extra drying time on the table to get her coat ready for trimming.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I have several dryers left over from when I had a groom shop, mostly Edemco brand pro dryers. I have a stand finishing dryer and a box force dryer with 2 motors that can blast a toy dog off the table. I rarely use these anymore. The ones I use the most on my house dogs (the Scotties) are Edemco cage dryers. These hang on the front of a crate and gently blow heated air onto the dog. You can adjust the heat, and they have a timer on them also. Good for dogs that are afraid of the "blaster" dryer, and for dogs that have straight coats already. In my business, I used the blaster to blow water out of the coat while the dog was in the tub, then either transferred him to a cage to dry, or onto the grooming table to be finished with the stand dryer and a brush, depending on the coat. I almost always finished the dog on the table. 

Once I started showing, I acquired a little Metro Air Force Comander. It's a great little dryer, but it's pretty noisy, like all force dryers. 4hp, 2 speed motor. It doesn't have heat, but the air warms up just from the motor heat. I will probably use this one once I am grooming a poodle again. I think the price is right around $180 now, for the one I have with the metal casing.

Wow, I could not believe the prices on the Edemcos now. I bought them one at a time as I needed them and had the business to support another piece of equipment. They were not as expensive then!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have the CC kool dry. I love, love, love it. I got mine new and feel it was way worth the investment, but understand that it is a chunk of change. My view is that by being able to groom my two spoos myself investing in good equipment will pay itself back in short order. Maybe try Craig's List, eBay or other such places to find a good condition used one.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am on a fixed income and two years ago I wanted a HV dryer too! I found this one! I use it every 7-10 days, it has variable speed, high, low, or no heat, and is very powerful...............I use it at half speed! I am very very pleased with it! I figured I would take a chance on this cheapie and it is holding up wonderfully.......At only less than $80.00 ! It is on EBay for $79.88 w/free shipping. Be sure it is this one if you order it though...it is the only one with variable speed and heat, and it ships out of Topeka Kansas


P.S. Windspeed of this dryer goes from 10 m/s (22.369 mph) to 54 m/s (120.79 mph)! ! 
It got good seller reviews too !


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

jcris said:


> I've looked at he Kool dryer but it's $300. Probably worth it but dang! I'm always looking for a deal and tend to spend to much time looking. I either shelve the idea or just go for the pricey item. Go figure! haha
> Jcris
> I'm hoping for something perhaps smaller. Something more for a non professional


Professional dryers are priced somewhere around $500 so you probably won't find anything worth a darn for less than $200. 

Check out this Kool Pup on sale at www.cherrybrook.com/chris-christensen-kool-pup-dryer for $220. I've never used one but it sounds like others on the forum like it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

gr8pdls said:


> Professional dryers are priced somewhere around $500 so you probably won't find anything worth a darn for less than $200.
> 
> Check out this Kool Pup on sale at www.cherrybrook.com/chris-christensen-kool-pup-dryer for $220. I've never used one but it sounds like others on the forum like it.


That is the smaller version of the one I have. Keep in mind that mine has to be able to get through drying two spoos.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I have the CC kool dry. I love, love, love it. I got mine new and feel it was way worth the investment, but understand that it is a chunk of change. My view is that by being able to groom my two spoos myself investing in good equipment will pay itself back in short order. Maybe try Craig's List, eBay or other such places to find a good condition used one.


I have the same one and to dry my toy I can only turn it up less than half way or it would blow her off the table. The variable speed is great - love this dryer and it's portable as well as I take it with us in the camper when we go to shows.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I have the same one and to dry my toy I can only turn it up less than half way or it would blow her off the table. The variable speed is great - love this dryer and it's portable as well as I take it with us in the camper when we go to shows.


For a tpoo the Kool Pup would be more than enough. I blow stuff off the table all the time, just not the dogs. I think we all (that is me, Lily and Jav) appreciate being able to blow the water out of their coats to reduce time on the table.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the Kool Pup and like it. You may want the bigger one for two standards.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

nifty said:


> Finally, I decided to bite the bullet and get a dryer -- in hopes of doing more grooming myself and saving on grooming fees. Here is my take:
> 
> I got this dryer http://www.amazon.com/Flying-One-Pi...458059065&sr=8-4&keywords=flying+pig+grooming
> 
> ...


Nifty, I ordered the Flying Pig dryer. It was delivered this afternoon, and it is a piece of work! My husband the engineer was impressed, the dogs less so. I turned it on the first time on "high" speed by mistake and blew everything in the nozzle's path across the room--scared the dogs and me. I know nothing about other dryers, but this one looks like a winner, if I haven't put the dogs off it already.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

This dryer looks like a good choice for me. The price is right for sure. I really like the 10' long hose. The current draw seems a bit high for standard household circuits but I'll run a 20 amp dedicated circuit if I have to. I'm ordering it now
Thanks,
Jcris


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

JudyD, I did something similar (blew the shower curtain to the ceiling!) until I got the hang of it. LOL Now I make sure the wind speed is not on full blast when I start it up! I am glad you and your engineer hubby like it! I am very pleased with mine.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I hope you are pleased with your choice, jcris. If its the flying pig you are getting, I hadn't noticed any problems with electrical service. However, I live in a high-rise apartment and it is possible that the service is a bit more boosted in a building? (I know nothing about electrical - although I have been plugging it into the bathroom GFI receptacle).

P.S. The 10 ft hose is very helpful - both for getting around the dog when she is in a tub being dried and also reaching up to the dog when she is on the grooming table.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Nifty,
Yes I ordered a purple flying pig. That sounds funny, lol. Thanks so much for the suggestion. I'm anxious to give it a try. I love to watch the girls run, play and swim. It will be nice to bathe them more. 
Thanks again,
Jcris


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Heheh I ordered the purple flying pig, too and thought it was funny too!  Good luck with it!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I think you are going to be insanely happy! And yes, I think you'll be willing to let them get a bit more dirty because baths will be so much easier!

Remember to report back and let us know how the first bath with the new dryer goes!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

*The pig is in the house*

Wow!
I'm telling you this Flying Pig dryer is awesome! Just got it and tried it out on Princess. She is so great, she just laid there and I had her dried up in no time. She got fluffy too. So great. Now my poor girl Belle is absolutely terrorized by it. She is even fussy when I brush her. No slicker brushes for her. Even pin brushes bug her. I've really not been able to groom the girls consistently at all so having this will allow me to do so much more often. Hopefully Belle will get used to it in time.
Thanks Nifty and everyone for their suggestions,
Jcris
Poor little Belle was shaking like a leaf, she even cried a bit in fear.:afraid:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi jcris, I am glad you are pleased with the purple flying pig!  Something I ordered at the same time and use with Dulcie is a special snood which helps to muffle the noise and calm the dog when drying. here is a link. 

Amazon.com : Happy Hoodie - White 2 Pack, Contains One Large and One Small : Pet Hoodies : Pet Supplies


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

*Hoodie*

Hi Nifty,
Not sure about the hoodie, good idea though. Poor little Belle is so afraid of the pig now I'm afraid I have some repair work to do. She is so sweet I feel for her when she reacts like that. She is a bit deaf so maybe that's partly why she seems overly cautious. Shes much better after exercise, so I'll begin her grooming after her morning run. Princess, on the other hand just laid down and seems to enjoy it. Well at least one of them is OK with it haha
Jcris


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I just used my brand new K-9 III, recommended by my breeder. I only used one of two blowers and it was still a bit frightening. Lots of treats and soothing. Glad to have that out of the way and expect it to get easier as I use it more.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I used my Flying Pig this morning, for the first time. Sadly, it tripped two different breakers three times after just a few minutes. My sainted husband says he can run heavier wire to a dedicated breaker (or something like that--I'm not the engineer, luckily for both of us), which should solve the problem. During the time it was running, though, I liked it very much. Blue was uneasy but stayed on the table for me. May have to try one of those snoods.


----------

